# any Vince Flynn fans here?



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

was thinking of starting on his series of books. How does his stuff rank up there with "vintage" Clancy and Ludlum


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Tom Clancy used to be my favorite author, until he stopped writing... Vince Flynn is in my top 5 for sure though. You won't be disappointed. Also consider trying Brad Thor, Alex Berenson, Ward Larsen, Ted Bell's Hawke series, and Barry Eisler's Rain series.

I've also found http://stopyourekillingme.com/ to be a great resource when reading books in a series.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

im going to start with Term Limits..I did try reading one book by Brad Thor and didnt care for it too much ..Im hoping Vince Flynn is a bit better..and thanks for that link!


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

if you liked Clancy, you'll love Flynn

also recommend Foresyth


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I recommend that you read Flynn in order of publication date although so that you'll get a better character history and familiarization, IMHO.  I'm sorry that Flynn only writes one book a year.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> Tom Clancy used to be my favorite author, until he stopped writing... Vince Flynn is in my top 5 for sure though. You won't be disappointed. Also consider trying Brad Thor, Alex Berenson, Ward Larsen, Ted Bell's Hawke series, and Barry Eisler's Rain series.
> 
> I've also found http://stopyourekillingme.com/ to be a great resource when reading books in a series.


Hey Jason, I don't remember Barry Eisler being on your previous list, but I'm going to order one of his books right now. Thanks.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> I recommend that you read Flynn in order of publication date although so that you'll get a better character history and familiarization, IMHO. I'm sorry that Flynn only writes one book a year.


yep thats why im starting with Term Limits.....need to finish the Richard Stark Parker trilogy im on right now first


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Hey Jason, I don't remember Barry Eisler being on your previous list, but I'm going to order one of his books right now. Thanks.


Well sorry I missed him before. I opened my media collection on Amazon when I made the recommendations here... I'm sure I missed some older stuff that I read before I had a Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, and another great series by one of my two favorite authors, is the Presidential Agent series by W.E.B. Griffin. Here's the first book in that series:



(Notice the Tom Clancy comment at the bottom of the cover art)


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

by James Rollins

While camping last summer, a friend loaned this to me in DTB since I hadn't purchased my Kindle yet, and I enjoyed it very much. I now know it was book 6 in the series. I haven't read any others by him but have some on my TBR list.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Flynn is terrific. I envy you in having all of them ahead of you.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> Oh, and another great series by one of my two favorite authors, is the Presidential Agent series by W.E.B. Griffin. Here's the first book in that series:
> 
> 
> 
> (Notice the Tom Clancy comment at the bottom of the cover art)


Thanks, Jason, I just ordered that one too.

Rollins is really good, too. Ice Hunt was suspenseful with a lot of action.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> Flynn is terrific. I envy you in having all of them ahead of you.


we shall see..someone told me the same thing about Michael Connelly..read the first three and that was it..


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> we shall see..someone told me the same thing about Michael Connelly..read the first three and that was it..


Well Fuzzy, we can only pass on our own opinions. So if some asks, "What do you think of so&so, they can only tell you what they think." YMMV. I just finished "Under The Dome", by Stephen King. For me, the suspense was good, but there was too much repetition and length. IMHO. It was the first King book that I had read although I had seen some movies based on his books. All those different authors are very thankful that we don't all agree.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's how I felt about Daniel Silva's "Gabriel Allon" series... although to be fair, I only read the first book, but I sure wasn't impressed. I'll probably try the second eventually to see if it changes my opinion. I also had heard good things for years about Michael Connelly and have bought the first six books (in two 3-packs that were great deals), but after reading the first one, I haven't had much motivation to start book two.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> That's how I felt about Daniel Silva's "Gabriel Allon" series... although to be fair, I only read the first book, but I sure wasn't impressed. I'll probably try the second eventually to see if it changes my opinion. I also had heard good things for years about Michael Connelly and have bought the first six books (in two 3-packs that were great deals), but after reading the first one, I haven't had much motivation to start book two.


yep..i started with his books with the first 3 pack..the third one was probably the best but i dont think i will continue further with the Bosch series


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Well Fuzzy, we can only pass on our own opinions. So if some asks, "What do you think of so&so, they can only tell you what they think." YMMV. I just finished "Under The Dome", by Stephen King. For me, the suspense was good, but there was too much repetition and length. IMHO. It was the first King book that I had read although I had seen some movies based on his books. All those different authors are very thankful that we don't all agree.


dont worry i wont hold you responsible if i dont like his books


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> yep..i started with his books with the first 3 pack..the third one was probably the best but i dont think i will continue further with the Bosch series


Just to add my 2 cents worth re the Harry Bosch series. I don't read a lot of crime fiction (though to keep this thread on track, I'll say that I've read the first 5 Vince Flynn books so far and really enjoyed them) but I got the second bundle recently (books 4, 5, and 6) and read them all within 2 weeks! I've decided to take a brief break on the Connelly books only because after 3 books straight I'm afraid I might get the storylines mixed up if I jump into another one right away.

N


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Just to add my 2 cents worth re the Harry Bosch series. I don't read a lot of crime fiction (though to keep this thread on track, I'll say that I've read the first 5 Vince Flynn books so far and really enjoyed them) but I got the second bundle recently (books 4, 5, and 6) and read them all within 2 weeks! I've decided to take a brief break on the Connelly books only because after 3 books straight I'm afraid I might get the storylines mixed up if I jump into another one right away.
> 
> N


In another thread that I started a month or so ago re Flynn books, folks submitted their favorite authors in this genre. From those posts a got a pretty long list of authors. Instead of trying to read all of one author's books in order, I'm alternating amongst the different authors. By the time I get back to the first one I read, I won't be bored with that particular one. FWIW.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

If you like Vince Flynn, you might like my political thriller recently posted on Kindle.

Amsterdam 2012 is a thriller about a young woman who witnesses a murder in Amsterdam that touches off a Muslim rebellion and leads to the Great Eurabian War -- World War III.

"The dominoes of disaster fall one by one as centuries of fear and suspicion boil over into conflict--the world's civil war. A cleanly, convincingly written account of an all-too-plausible near future. That rare thing: A Book for Our Times that deserves to be read everywhere." - Steven Wyatt

My publisher turned me down, deciding it was too controversial. So I decided to go the Kindle route. I am so happy I did. The reception has been terrific.

Ruth Francisco

(Use the text link. I haven't figured out how to make the book cover link work yet.)

http://www.amazon.com/Amsterdam-2012-ebook/dp/B0034KYZWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1266185138&sr=1-1


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Kayakruthie

Thanks, I just ordered it and looking forward to the read.  Congratulations on the good reviews.  
To me, it is really sad that we have gotten to the point where books are being rejected out of fear.  I know you said "controversial", but I think that there is fear of reprisals.  Remember what happened to Rushdie?  I wonder if and when we will standup for what's right.

We kayak, too, but not whitewater.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

started Term Limits..seems pretty good so far..


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Shastastan--

Yesterday was the 21st anniversary of Salman Rushdie's fatwa.  On February 14, 1989, Iran's Ayatollah Khomeini issued a fatwa, ordering Muslims to kill Rushdie for writing his book The Satanic Verses -- and this death sentence has been perpetually reaffirmed by Iranian leaders, though no assassin has yet carried it out.

It was the first salvo in what has become an all-out Islamic war against the freedom of speech.

It is sad but true that Western publishers have self-censored.  It is understandable.  They have employees to protect, stockholders to answer to.  Kindle is a bastion of free speech.  Hurrah!  And if there is a fatwa on me, I can get away in my kayak.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I keep forgetting about Vince Flynn, I like him as well.  For me Clancy fell by the wayside when he quit doing his own writing.  W.E.B. Griffin, I have lots of his books in DTV, only one on the kindle.  His series tend to follow the same pattern, rich guy, poor guy, rich girl, poor girl, romance and action.  But I have read most of his stuff more than once over the years. Michael Connelly is so so in my opinion, once in awhile a burst of good.  Never read Stephen King and don't intend to, I have enough nightmares without his adding to it.  If I could remember my dreams I'd put him out of business    I just got the last Brad Thor one, and am having problems getting into it but will persevere.

Thanks Jason you are a great source of good authors.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

i didnt lik Brad Thor all that much.at least the oen book I read..Clancy was good up until  Red Rabbit..I dont think any of the newer authors are on the same level with Clancy in his prime but Flynn seems ok so far


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

kayakruthie said:


> ....snip..... Hurrah! And if there is a fatwa on me, I can get away in my kayak.


Okay, but I wouldn't recommend trying it in the Persian Gulf.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I keep forgetting about Vince Flynn, I like him as well. For me Clancy fell by the wayside when he quit doing his own writing. W.E.B. Griffin, I have lots of his books in DTV, only one on the kindle. His series tend to follow the same pattern, rich guy, poor guy, rich girl, poor girl, romance and action. But I have read most of his stuff more than once over the years. Michael Connelly is so so in my opinion, once in awhile a burst of good. Never read Stephen King and don't intend to, I have enough nightmares without his adding to it. If I could remember my dreams I'd put him out of business  I just got the last Brad Thor one, and am having problems getting into it but will persevere.
> 
> Thanks Jason you are a great source of good authors.


Wow Anju, our tastes appear to be very similar!! I have Brad Thor's latest -- The Apostle -- in my TBR list, but I haven't read it yet. I like his writing, but I don't think he's as good as Flynn, Griffin, or Berenson. I did really enjoy his debut novel though, The Lions of Lucerne.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Add my vote for the Ted Bell Alex hawke novels (Start with "Hawke").  It's the closest to James Bond (no problem there).  I keep hearing Pierce Brosnan in my head when I read these books.  the first and latest books were the best.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

well finished Term Limits..it was a decent enough read until the last quarter where it just became totally preposterous..
without spoiling too much ..Congressman  punching out NSA officials and presidential aides was beyond belief    
Im going to try and read the next in the series to give Flynn another chance and hope for the best but im beginning to think that there is no one out there who has been able to pick up where Clancy and Ludlum left off


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I really enjoyed Term Limits. Maybe the problem with the ending was it is our congressmen that need to be punched out.

CJ


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

CJ West said:


> I really enjoyed Term Limits. Maybe the problem with the ending was it is our congressmen that need to be punched out.
> 
> CJ


i wont argue that.... 
i enjoyed it as well up until that scene..


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Personally, I enjoy some fantasy in my fiction reads.  We all have our favorite authors because their style, characters, etc. provide particular interests to us.  I don't really mind that credulity is strained some.  If I want realism, I read non-fiction.  There may be some books that we don't like because we just don't like the main characters or some aspect of the storyline.  I just finished a book wherein I didn't like the main character because of his chosen occupation.... .--but that's just my moral opinion. However, I like the author and will probably read some of his other books that are not in that particular series.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

I read both fiction and non fiction and always take fiction with a grain of salt..but the last 1/4  of Term Limits IMO really strained the limits of credibility even for a fiction book..no pun intented  
I will try the next in the series as I said because a lot of term limits was very good  so im hoping this was just a case of it being his first novel


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Flynn is an interesing guy, IMHO. I saw him interviewed on a tv show.  He said he is dyslexic and had trouble in school.  He always wanted to write and had folks help him with his books due to his dyslexia.  Personally, I think that Cussler really strains credulity even more, but I enjoy the fantasy.  Must be some form of excape for me and that's why I enjoy it??


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> Flynn is an interesing guy, IMHO. I saw him interviewed on a tv show. He said he is dyslexic and had trouble in school. He always wanted to write and had folks help him with his books due to his dyslexia. Personally, I think that Cussler really strains credulity even more, but I enjoy the fantasy. Must be some form of excape for me and that's why I enjoy it??


i read a couple cussler novels..yea they are really far fetched
i did read about Flynns dyslexia


----------

